# Alicante or valencia



## gtaontario

Hello ,..my name is Dan from Toronto Canada ,..me ,my wife and our son 11 years old,we plan to move in Spain on the end of this year ,.and we like to know which city ( Alicante aria or Valencia aria) better for us,...we really prefer Alicante ,but we look in both options ,.we plan to relax for couple of years and we have a 3500.00euros more or less budget per month,..we need same help regarding zoning with good english or international schools ,..we like to rent a house in nice living aria closed to the beach, and not in tourist zone ,...
thanks a lot ,...and i really appreciate your input
regards Dan


----------



## SteveHall

I have lived in the Alicante province of the Comunidad Valenciana for 7 years so know the area well but can't possibly tell you which city is better for you. I can only suggest you visit both cities and REALLY get a feel for what you want. As you know they are both big cities, both on the Med but neither are tourist resorts or expat strongholds. Both have international schools and both are 4/5 hours drive from Madrid. 

Have you got specific requests or requirements?


----------



## Stravinsky

This is really going to be down to personal opinion, but if you are taslking soley about the cities then I'd have to say that Alicante doesnt even cut it for me against Valencia. Ive been to both on numerous occasions and dont really like Alicante that much.

Valencia just seems to have so much more variance. But I guess I look at it from the prospective of someone who visits there rather than someone who lives there


----------



## SteveHall

My personal opinion too as you would know but it took me 8 years to decide where I really wanted to live so what do I know?


----------



## SunnySpain

gtaontario said:


> we like to know which city ( Alicante aria or Valencia aria) better for us
> 
> 
> The answer depends on what you really want or need
> I personally quite like Valencia, it's the 3rd largest city in Spain you know
> 
> As for Alicante, I have no idea, as never been, but never fancied it either
> 
> 
> we like to rent a house close to the beach, and not in tourist zone
> 
> Well that will be difficult, as tourists tend to flock to the beach
> However, we like Peniscola, there is a train from the city, North of Valencia
> 
> Dave


----------



## gtaontario

*Thanks for your replay*

good morning ,..thanks for replays,..then we looking for a place to lay back ,..please give as few city arias where are good english schools ,..my son is grade 6,..thanks again for your input ,..
regards dan


----------



## SteveHall

Please please please read previous posts. There are NO English state schools. You will have to go to an International Fee Paying School. Alicante has Newton College which I know has a good reputation but I have no personal experience and both north and south there are many independent schools where students are taught in English and parents are charged in euros.

You really need to get over here to see what school is going to offer what you are looking for - hugely academic, great sports, a good mixture of different nationalities etc 

Do you know that it is likely that your son will be taught in THREE languages. Are you going to be able to support his homework in all three languages? If you are only here for a short period is there not a case to learn two well than three less so? Lots for YOU to decide upon.


----------



## jojo

As a canadian citizen, it maybe that to move to Spain on anything more than a visitors visor, you may have to "prove" to the government that you can financially support yourselves and provide yourselves with private healthcare. 

As for schools, there will be I'm sure good international schools which you have to pay for but the quality is good and the lessons are generally taught in English and are based on the English curriculum

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

gtaontario said:


> Hello ,..my name is Dan from Toronto Canada ,..me ,my wife and our son 11 years old,we plan to move in Spain on the end of this year ,.and we like to know which city ( Alicante aria or Valencia aria) better for us,...we really prefer Alicante ,but we look in both options ,.we plan to relax for couple of years and we have a 3500.00euros more or less budget per month,..we need same help regarding zoning with good english or international schools ,..we like to rent a house in nice living aria closed to the beach, and not in tourist zone ,...
> thanks a lot ,...and i really appreciate your input
> regards Dan



I think you have to actually be there to decide either way, to get a feel for the place. I dont know anything about Alicante, I visited Valencia last year and it is a beautiful city, and a very cultural city, and it also has a very wide beach, and there is a public swimming pool with its own spa (at affordable prices - heaven!), although I believe renting can be quite expensive, especially if you want to be in the city and close to the beach. No idea about international schools, maybe Google it?


----------

